# اريد ان اتعرف على طرق نقل غاز البترول المسال (حساب اقطار الانابيب, حساب المضخات ونوعه



## ahmad anwar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

اريد ان اتعرف على طرق نقل غاز البترول المسال (حساب اقطار الانابيب, حساب المضخات ونوعها, كيفية التغلب على امكانية تجمد الغاز في الانابيب اثناء النقل) ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## smar_1970 (23 مارس 2011)

اريد ان احول سيارتي على غاز ما هي الطريقه الممكنه لتحويل سيارتي على غاز


----------

